# student discount questions?



## sping123 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I have questions in regards to Apple student discount. Can I order a Mac at the online Apple store using my old student id? Will they check to see if I am still an active full time student? or Should I use my friend's student id instead?

Thanks!


----------



## archimed (Jan 10, 2007)

They won't check. Have at 'er!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

You don't actually have to have a student ID to order from the online store. It is on the honour system, more or less.
-a


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

mycatsnameis said:


> You don't actually have to have a student ID to order from the online store. It is on the honour system, more or less.
> -a



hmmm.... that's interesting, I would have thought they would check, or set up some sort of means to ensure it will only apply to whom it's intended to. But then again, I guess a person can always ask someone who is a student to buy it for them, which my friends have offered me if I needed something, since I'm no longer a student.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

...[ehMac user makes mental note concerning eventual resale value of sping123's Apple product.]...



sping123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have questions in regards to Apple student discount. Can I order a Mac at the online Apple store using my old student id? Will they check to see if I am still an active full time student? or Should I use my friend's student id instead?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I think they only have a stricter system in the US. It seems you have to enter student number and match that with the right college and etc...
I guess they just assume us to be more honourable or too out of control that will hack the system and just cause an eventual collapse of the whole student discount concept. 

Switch


----------



## sping123 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their inputs.


----------

